# Okay serious question here need advice asap



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my first go with a sand substrate so I don't really know what to expect. My tank has been set up for about a week now, the plants and my one betta are doing fine. I've seen a healthy amount of growth in the past few days. 

What's bothering me is this... parts of my sand surface and underneath, are turning black... I just did about a 50% wc with a gravel vac and poked some areas of the soil all the way down to the bottom (inducing a few bubbles to pop up) but there was no foul smell or anything... 

The most recent image of my tank is attached to this post, I'm unable to get any clearer pictures right now, as I use my husband's iphone and he just left for work... what should I do? :-?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well because I'm such a crazy worry-wort type person, I've been doing some googling, and the advice I've seen is kind of conflicting...
Most common answers is that it's anaerobic bacteria which can produce hydrogen sulfide if released into the water column 

Option 1. Stir the sand with regular water change 
Option 2. Leave it be (DO NOT MESS WITH IT) possibly get some mts to slowly aerate the sand

Opinions on this anyone? Seeing as it hasn't really caused issues, I have no problem with leaving it be, it's just not very pretty to look at. Also, I see option 1 as having the issue of potentially releasing harmful toxins to the tank (though doing it in small amounts during water changes seems to be fine) whereas option 2 that doesn't happen unless you royally mess something up... 

Thoughts? I'm just a little concerned here... *goes back to google*

*EDIT* 

Well, after more googling, I think I've decided to go with option 2 for as long as the tank continues to do well, if I notice a sudden change in my plants or my fish I'll consider re-doing the tank entirely, though I don't really anticipate it coming to that. Other thoughts and opinions are still very welcome however  

I'm such a nervous ninny....


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've tried almost every kind of substrate since we started doing planted tanks a year ago. The pool sand lasted about 2 months and in some tanks they lasted 2 weeks. I hated the way it looked, the sand just started looking dirty - pretty sure it was just natural for it to happen because my soil was absolutely not anaerobic. 

So far the happiest I have been with any cap on the soil has been the Black Diamond blasting sand we picked up at Tractor Supply for 8.00 for a 50 pound bag. All my tanks except one have it in there now and that one will be changing in the next few months. Just make sure to wash it really good before you use it.


Also - I love MTS, wish I would have known you wanted some, would have sent them with your stuff. They keep my tank substrate spotless. Very, very happy with them and soon will have them in every tank in the house, haven't spread them around yet.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agree about the snails - they help keep my tanks spotless as well.

The whole poison gas bubble killing the fish thing is bunk. IF it even happens at all, it is so incredibly rare. I'll put it this way - in the last 4 years I've amassed over 25k posts on fish forums, and I've NEVER seen a "gas bubbles killed my fish" thread. I've seen threads about every little stupid thing one can imagine, yet NEVER that. Now, I suppose that there is the possibility that that is the ONE problem that everyone manages to avoid...but doesn't that support my point? How big of a threat could it actually be if EVERYONE can avoid it?

I'm not saying that bubbles don't exist - we've all seen them. I'm also not saying that it's not possible to kill the fish - It MUST have actually "happened" to someone at some point since that is how these warnings get a foothold. A great example of this is the idea that bettas can't be kept with sand because they will eat it and die. Not something that is as wide spread as the gas bubbles thing, but on the forum where this was the prevailing view, it was so because a moderator claimed that that was why their fish died. They even made the warning a sticky, and so everyone that didn't know any better began making this claim too. Eventually enough people came out against this that that view point faded away. Did their fish actually die from the sand? Who knows. In certain that they didn't do an autopsy to find out and just assumed that was the cause. People make a lot of assumptions as to why their fish die. I think they feel better having something to blame.

My point is that it is extremely unlikely to happen to you, unless you have like 4 inches of sand in the tank.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jaysee are you saying that it is not as important to poke the substrate to keep it aerated? I just started a new tank and have yet to start poking it so I was just wanted to make sure I understood you properly. I hate the way the holes look in the substrate so if it really isn't needed I would prefer not to do it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't ever stir or poke my tanks - even the super fine sand tank. I do have MTS in my tanks. I suppose they do it for me.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

The deepest my sand is about 2 inches, thank you for dispelling my fears, I'll just leave it be. My boy is loving his tank and the plants are doing quite well


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, here is the thing I am sure some fo the gas bubbles could be hydrogen sulfate, but in most cases it could be inert nitrogen gas, the forth step in the cycle or ammonia to nitrate to nitrite or whichever I always get the order wrong it seem is from nitrate/nitrite to nitrogen gas, the reason why this is the forgotten part of the cycle in fish keeping is you need plants or specifically the roots of plants which house nitrogen fixing bacteria to do this and to make the nitrogen gas inert and not poisonous , and I have seen my clown loach digging in the substrate take a blast of bubble to the face and yeah he pretty much........kept just digging at that point lol


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I poke and use a chopstick it doesn't change the look of the substrate much. The gas released in new tank smells "sulfury". I changed at least half the water after releasing the gas (on a new tank). The fish are fine. Now that MTS snails in my tank I don't poke the substrate hardly at all.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

How many MTS snails do you have in the tank? Do you find them doing a good job of aerating the soil?

I'm considering switching to MTS over poking the substrate weekly. How many do you think I would need for a 5.5 gallon and do I need to feed them anything?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't need to feed them really - you only need one to make a thousand. They will multiply to be at equilibrium with the quantity of food available. Too much food - too many snails. They are a good training aid for feeding.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I only have one betta alone in a planted tank so i'm only feeding 5-6 pellets and the betta eats all the pellets.

I'm afraid that the MTS wont have anything to eat


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I dunno- I've never fed my MTS and I don't overfeed my fish, but I have probably thousands of MTS in my 55 gallon tank. Of course I almost never see them because they live in the soil, but if I check in the middle of the night there is a MTS army marching up the glass. lol. and another bunch on top of the sand. And there are always baby ones, so they're still multiplying.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard of this happening - people swear they are not over feeding yet they are over run with snails. I believe them that they aren't over feeding, but it's clear that there is an excess of food for them. It can be quite challenging determining their food source when it's not fish food and what not. They have to be eating something...


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

How much do MTS normally cost? Would corycats work for aerating soil? I have two that dig in my gravel a little bit so then I could just move them once my tank's set up


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my MTS free from Petsmart. The only snail they charge you for is Mystery Snails. Every other snail is free, ie. pond and ramshorn


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks a ton


----------

